# *waves*  Starting the Reserve recruiting process



## Pandora114 (4 Jan 2013)

I'm a SAHM.  My husband is an AESOP.  I'm starting the process of joining the local Army Reserve *Airforce one doesn't have any openings..but the more I research the more "fun" Army seems to be*  as an RMS Clerk.  Hopefully to go Reg Force once  DH's career mangler err manager points him in a direction.

ANYWAY My main reason for posting here is about hair.  I have waist length hair.  It is very fine and likes to fly away.  I can style it when wet with copious amounts of gel to keep it from doing so, BUT....here's the kicker...what is training like in Gagetown?  That's where I'll probably be heading for BMQ and SQ.  Any ladies have any hints on how to keep my hair under control to make the MCPL somewhat happy? (My husband is a MCPL..and if I chop it off HE will be very unhappy..he likes my long hair)

Will I have time to wet it down in the mornings so I can slick it and bun it?  

All the rest of the BMQ Process I've gotten some good tips from my husband.  He just can't help me on the hair thing.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jan 2013)

Here's a couple of threads that might get you started:

CF Hair Regulations (males, females, cultural, & colouring)

Hair Regulations - Female Members of CF


----------



## Pandora114 (4 Jan 2013)

I know the regulations.  I just need hints and tips to keep my hair within regulations (except a cut..that's not gonna happen).  Like no fly aways when up in a bun...and if I'll have *time* to get my hair inspection ready.  It's waist length right now.  I have no problems getting it into a bun and I can get it into an english braid in 5 minutes after a shower...I just want to know if there are showers in the morning or I have to figure out how to wet my hair down another way in the morning to get it to behave...in time for the ordered chaos.

Husband does *not* want me cutting my hair off.  

I know they'll get on me for something.  That's their job.  I just want to know what the training life is like in Gagetown.  Do they do PT before or after breakfast usually...stuff like that.  Shoulda put it more plainly to be honest...sorry about that.  

I know I'll be the *freak* on the course anyway...I'm an unashamed nerd/geek.  I have a thick skin for crass humour as well... I know I should stay at home and make sammiches for my Powderpuff guy...but the economy has other plans...and my kids are school age,  jobs around here like to let people go before the 3 months are up.  I'm tired of it.  I want to start a career...finally, while I'm still young enough (almost 34) and my kids are young enough (9 and 6) to adapt.  The Military has been a constant (near constant) presence in my life,  I was born a base brat, dad being AIR DET on various supply ships, then my husband...It's a constant, and I find it comforting...and reliable.  I wouldn't want to live any other way to be honest, and face it, if anything happens to my husband, (He is flight crew after all..at least he's not on a Sea King..) I want something that can support my family with minimum transition.  

Long term goals...I've thought this through.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jan 2013)

The thread titles may state "regulations" but there are posts in there with tips to control hair, IIRC.  

There is a search function on the site but maybe someone with more experience at controlling "fly away" hair will come along to offer more advice.


----------



## Scott (4 Jan 2013)

Just curious:

This is a part of your long term goals because of economic reasons and you feel the pull of family history - yet a haircut is out of the question?

Sorry - me no get that. No, don't explain, I understand fine enough.

Best of luck with your fashion choices.


----------



## Sizzle709 (4 Jan 2013)

This should do fine for your hair. Don't forget to give your local Costco a call.


----------



## Pandora114 (4 Jan 2013)

Hmm...

So if I have to shower at night, invest in a sleep cap to keep the braid from getting shredded and slather gel and hair spray as needed in the morning.  *from looking at the threads*  

And yeah,  fighting a hair cut seems rather stupid, I know, especially to people who don't have any background knowledge about the relationship to begin with.  I'm not going to get into it because frankly it's no one's business.   Husband does understand it's a possibility that I might be ordered to chop it during BMQ He just won't like it when I get back.


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> 
> So if I have to shower at night, invest in a sleep cap to keep the braid from getting shredded and slather gel and hair spray as needed in the morning.  *from looking at the threads*
> 
> And yeah,  fighting a hair cut seems rather stupid, I know, especially to people who don't have any background knowledge about the relationship to begin with.  I'm not going to get into it because frankly it's no one's business.   Husband does understand it's a possibility that I might be ordered to chop it during BMQ He just won't like it when I get back.



You get to shower in the morning just like the rest of us do.

I have mid-back length ultra-curly hair; it's thin too and fly-away, but I have shitloads of those hairs.  I shower, braid my hair into a single braid and then twist the braid into a bun to pin it up.  Then slick the gel onto my hair not included in the bun to keep it from flying away during the day.  I don't require hairspray if I use the gel.   It works.

PT is before breaky.  After PT, you will normally have 1 hour to shower, dress, do hair and eat prior to reporting for work/class.

Hope that your relationship isn't as "hair-dependent" as you are attempting to make it _seem_; that's just sad.


----------



## Pandora114 (4 Jan 2013)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You get to shower in the morning just like the rest of us do.
> 
> I have mid-back length ultra-curly hair; it's thin too and fly-away, but I have shitloads of those hairs.  I shower, braid my hair into a single braid and then twist the braid into a bun to pin it up.  Then slick the gel onto my hair not included in the bun to keep it from flying away during the day.  I don't require hairspray if I use the gel.   It works.
> 
> ...



Dude,  I got a mom chop when my son was starting to get those grabby yanky hands as a baby, and my husband nearly put me out on the couch, (Told me it was like a kick to the nuts to him) he kinda got over it, but I kinda like getting some action so it's best that I try to keep the status quo as best as I can.  He does know that I might be told to cut it off if it repeatedly gives me grief during inspections.  He knows it'll grow back.  It grew back after the mom chop.  He might have grown up between then and now, can only hope. 

Honestly I'm kinda looking forward to BMQ because it might help me differentiate a bit more.   Thanks for the outline of the BMQ in Gagetown.   

I just know how BMQ goes in St. Jean because my brother in law recently went through it, and my husband was on his PLQ course just recently (He had to be recoursed because he broke his leg during a run..don't ask...I don't know either.  He said it might be different in Gagetown.   Since the Canex is all the way in Oromocto, and not on base proper, do I have to stock up on stuff until I'm allowed off base for the weekend?  I just want to be prepared so I don't run out of essential stuff.


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> Dude,  I got a mom chop when my son was starting to get those grabby yanky hands as a baby, and my husband nearly put me out on the couch, (Told me it was like a kick to the nuts to him) he kinda got over it, but I kinda like getting some action so it's best that I try to keep the status quo as best as I can.  He does know that I might be told to cut it off if it repeatedly gives me grief during inspections.  He knows it'll grow back.  It grew back after the mom chop.  He might have grown up between then and now, can only hope.
> 
> Honestly I'm kinda looking forward to BMQ because it might help me differentiate a bit more.   Thanks for the outline of the BMQ in Gagetown.
> 
> I just know how BMQ goes in St. Jean because my brother in law recently went through it, and my husband was on his PLQ course just recently (He had to be recoursed because he broke his leg during a run..don't ask...I don't know either.  He said it might be different in Gagetown.   Since the Canex is all the way in Oromocto, and not on base proper, do I have to stock up on stuff until I'm allowed off base for the weekend?  I just want to be prepared so I don't run out of essential stuff.



I'm not a f'n dude.

Until 4 years ago, I had a number 4 clippers cut.  If I chopped mine off today and went back to the #4 (which I often feel like doing on freezing & lazydays), I'd still get laid.  Yours would be the first man I've ever met who wouldn't take any and all opportunity to get laid made available to him.  You need to learn that hair length has nothing to with it; word up:  with one of these we can get as many of those as we want.

Canex is ON base in CFB Gagetown.  CFB Gagetown is IN Oromocto.


----------



## Pandora114 (4 Jan 2013)

oh ok cool.  I was just looking at google maps and got a different mental picture.  My bad.  Glad I'm getting it all cleared up now.

(I call everyone dude, regardless of gender btw)  

And yeah, my husband is definitely an odd duck, to put it as respectfully as I can, but I am too. 

When he was giving me hints on how to avoid recoil during a conversation about gun handling last night he said "You have to hug the gun" and I'm like "Aww hug the gun? I love you gun, you're my best friend...don't listen to any of the other guns..I didn't mean it when I said it to them"  He's like "if you say that out loud during your training they will hate you.." I can still think it though  >

Yes...I am weird.  No worries, I can keep my weirdness canned until the appropriate time.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Jan 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> Dude,  I got a mom chop when my son was starting to get those grabby yanky hands as a baby, and my husband nearly put me out on the couch, (Told me it was like a kick to the nuts to him) he kinda got over it, but I kinda like getting some action so it's best that I try to keep the status quo as best as I can.



Tell your husband not to worry. You won't be surrounded by hundreds of horny 20 year old guys who don't care what you look like let alone if you have a shaved head.


----------



## Journeyman (4 Jan 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Tell your husband not to worry. You won't be surrounded by hundreds of horny 20 year old guys who don't care what you look like let alone if you have a shaved head.


 Oohhh.......evil.   >


I like it.  :nod:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Jan 2013)

I had a friend who was a Sgt. She had fine, black, waist length hair. She could slap that puppy up into a bun in about five minutes tops. Stayed put all day with no strands or stray fly away hairs. Didn't use any goops or sprays either.


It can be done. Same as everything, it takes practice. Get started.


----------



## kratz (4 Jan 2013)

Just checked with 9r, who had thick medium length hair.

It takes her 5min max to get her hair up for work.

If she was timed from waking to walking out the door, within 30min.


----------



## Pandora114 (4 Jan 2013)

Yeah takes me no time to get my hair whipped up into a braid then a bun especially if it's damp.  Just throw some pomade/gel in it to keep the frizzies at bay in the bun and voila.  I could just use coconut oil, but I'll check to see if Mane and Tail (My brand..yes I know neeeiiiggghhh) has anything good to go with the conditioner I use.  

Trust me, I know they'll get on me for something.  That's their job as BMQ instructors.  

Just was hearing from my brother in law, that hair fly aways was the most common thing girls got jacked up on during his course.  So I'll do what I can to at least minimize it so they can focus on other stuff to jack me on like boots, or my "wonderful" cleaning.. (Housekeeping isn't my forte....BMQ will fix that I know)

There is no regulation for sleep gear in the shacks is there? Just out in the field I'm guessing.  Like If I wanted to bring Rainbow Dash or Batman Footie PJ's with a hood there wouldn't be an issue, as long as it was stashed in my foot locker for inspection? (and a stuffy toy... >.>)


----------



## MikeL (4 Jan 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> Trust me, I know they'll get on me for something.  That's their job as BMQ instructors.



Their job is to teach you the skills, academic material, etc to the standard you must achieve in order to successfully complete BMQ and become a member of the Canadian Forces.  



			
				Pandora114 said:
			
		

> Like If I wanted to bring Rainbow Dash or Batman Footie PJ's with a hood there wouldn't be an issue, as long as it was stashed in my foot locker for inspection? (and a stuffy toy... >.>)



How old are you?


----------



## Pandora114 (4 Jan 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Their job is to teach you the skills, academic material, etc to the standard you must achieve in order to successfully complete BMQ and become a member of the Canadian Forces.
> 
> How old are you?



33...almost 34.   I told everyone I was weird a few posts up.  

The footie PJ's are to keep me warm. Outside in the field being cold is a given, and one is usually being kept active enough to not get cold, and for sleeping the sleeping bags are top notch, kept my DH alive during his BSEAR course in Winnipeg Winter.  I don't like being cold when inside...hence why the footie jammies.   Cozy and warm, and the hood acts like a sleep cap, and Friendship is Magic damnit...   >  Ponies are cool, like bowties and Fez's.

The stuffed toy is habit, I sleep with one for the first three or four nights when my husband deploys.  Helps me get to sleep.  After that I'm good.  Used to have a cat when I was single.  Cat used to sleep with me.  It's just a habit thing,  as I said, I just need it for the first few nights then it'll go in the foot locker til home time.


----------



## Scott (4 Jan 2013)

Ever hear of not doing anything to draw more attention to yourself?

Methinks not.


----------



## Pandora114 (4 Jan 2013)

Scott said:
			
		

> Ever hear of not doing anything to draw more attention to yourself?
> 
> Methinks not.



I think if I open my mouth to talk to anyone I'd draw attention to myself due to my nerdiness.  So unless I go through BMQ as a mute except for "Yes MCPL" "No MCPL" I think it's a given I'll stick out like a sore thumb regardless what I wear or don't wear...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw


----------



## MikeL (4 Jan 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> 33...almost 34.   I told everyone I was weird a few posts up.



That question was rhetorical.



			
				Pandora114 said:
			
		

> The footie PJ's are to keep me warm..... I don't like being cold when inside...hence why the footie jammies.   Cozy and warm, and the hood acts like a sleep cap, and Friendship is Magic damnit...   >  Ponies are cool, like bowties and Fez's.



I'm sure you can make do and be warm in the issue blankets,  sleeping bag, etc without the need to dress like a kid.  Like Scott said above,  don't draw attention to your self.  I've only been on 1-2 courses with females,  and they seemed to get by fine just wearing PT gear at night like the guys.



			
				Pandora114 said:
			
		

> The stuffed toy is habit, I sleep with one for the first three or four nights when my husband deploys.  Helps me get to sleep.  After that I'm good.  Used to have a cat when I was single.  Cat used to sleep with me.  It's just a habit thing,  as I said, I just need it for the first few nights then it'll go in the foot locker til home time.



If I were you,  I would consider breaking the habit of needing a teddy bear everytime you go away for courses,  and exercises. 



			
				Pandora114 said:
			
		

> I think if I open my mouth to talk to anyone I'd draw attention to myself due to my nerdiness.  So unless I go through BMQ as a mute except for "Yes MCPL" "No MCPL" I think it's a given I'll stick out like a sore thumb regardless what I wear or don't wear...



When speaking to course staff,  there really isn't a lot more to say other then yes/no *insert rank*,  and answering questions.  As well as stating your name and service number.


BMQ is not the place to show off your individualism.


----------



## Scott (4 Jan 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> I think if I open my mouth to talk to anyone I'd draw attention to myself due to my nerdiness.  So unless I go through BMQ as a mute except for "Yes MCPL" "No MCPL" I think it's a given I'll stick out like a sore thumb regardless what I wear or don't wear...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw



Keep going thinking you're so different, it's not going to affect anyone here - save for maybe having someone think you enjoy the attention. 

Nerdy kids have done BMQ before. Long haired people have done BMQ before. I'd venture a guess that some long haired and nerdy girl might have squeaked through the recruiting process at some point before you. If you're the first then you can come back and tell me I am a big bad meanie.

You are making too much out of some very minor issues.

What do you want more? The hair, teddy bears and PJs? Or this so-called desire to serve? I see the curbs are pretty high for you at present and would not want teddy bears and tiddly winks to be burdensome.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Jan 2013)

You could shave your head thus putting you in a position to have more time to help your section mates get ready and do station jobs like cleaning and polishing and what not.

Whats more important, hair or freedom..


----------



## Pandora114 (4 Jan 2013)

True.  It is rather silly...ok extremely so.  

The hair thing it's not that hard, toss it up in a bun.  I just wanted to know 1: how long I probably would have in the morning before the courses start or if I had to figure out ways to tame it at night and keep it that way..since it's easier to put up without flyaways when it's damp/wet.

And I wasn't talking about speaking to the staff with anything but yes/no *rank* and *name/Service number* was talking about interacting with the other people on my course.  Good thing I'm pretty good at keeping my head down in general and doing what I'm told, despite the stuff I posted.  I like being a bit silly...but it's a bad idea, and I won't do it.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Jan 2013)

Its BSERE, not BSEAR.  If anyone is cold on BSERE, its because they let their fire die out.   That could be a PC failure right there.  8)

* actually it is called Air Ops Land Survival or something now, I'd have to look at my MPRR for the name change from BSERE...because there really was no "ERE" in the crse.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Jan 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> 1: how long I probably would have in the morning before the courses start



It all depends on your course.  My course got up at 5am and had to be shaven and outside in PT gear formed up for 5:15am.  You may have to get up at 4:50amto give yourself extra time. Some people are really slow and spin and get up at 4:30am and start cleaning and stuff. If you do that people will hate you and cut the feet off your weirdo PJs.

On a friendly note; if you show up on course and you happen to stick out for being _different_ some people may construe it as an act to get attention from guys and/or the staff and build up some serious resentment about it.


----------



## Pandora114 (4 Jan 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> It all depends on your course.  My course got up at 5am and had to be shaven and outside in PT gear formed up for 5:15am.  You may have to get up at 4:50amto give yourself extra time. Some people are really slow and spin and get up at 4:30am and start cleaning and stuff. If you do that people will hate you and cut the feet off your weirdo PJs.
> 
> On a friendly note; if you show up on course and you happen to stick out for being _different_ some people may construe it as an act to get attention from guys and/or the staff and build up some serious resentment about it.



What if I don't intend to stick out, but do anyway? (as in just wear normal PJ's to bed and no stuffed toy)  I'm not gonna lie.  I was bullied like mad in high school just because of who I was/am, and seriously, I wasn't trying to stick out, I just did.  If that's gonna be the case  during BMQ, then I might have to figure out another job because I refuse to be bullied by anyone who isn't a higher rank than I am.     Sure I can wear normal PJ's, not bring a stuffed toy..not play video games, not read any of my books...but other than not talking to anyone and keeping to myself (Not very condusive to building a team environment IMO)  the cat will be out of the bag so to speak.   

To be honest, other than my husband and immediate family, I have not had much in the way of adult interaction since my kids were born.  Awkward doesn't even begin to describe me.  Tried to get myself out there with the other military wives through the MFRC but I just didn't click. 

BMQ might make or break me, I dunno...I figure it's worth a shot.


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Jan 2013)

Wow,  I have to apply Gold Bond cream, every time I read this thread!

Pandora114,

 Really, no REALLY?  In one thread you have managed to let us know of so many annoying faults, and that is not even touching the ones you have told us!

Dude, you sure the military is for you?  I mean fast food joints offer job opportunity, and a chance to mingle with people your emotional age.  Just a suggestion.

dileas

tess


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Jan 2013)

I'm not intending to demoralize you at all, be who you want to be and all that.  Your stuffed toy could turn out to become your course's mascot and it can end up on the course T-shirt. Or someone could be an asshole and hide it on you.

Common sense comes into play too. You should realize there is a difference between playing video games, reading nerd books *cough* and wearing PJs that you'd commonly find on a 3 year old.

[You're going to become a soldier. Refuse to be bulled by anyone regardless of their rank or size]

Having kids will prepare you in dealing with 17 year olds on course.

But speaking about kids if a 30 year old adult showed up on a course I was teaching on with 3 year old style PJs and a stuffed animal I wouldn't take them very seriously


----------



## Pandora114 (4 Jan 2013)

kk.

and if anyone gave me any "Morale" it was 48th up there.  Sorry, think I'm not able to do it? got another thing coming buddy.   

This is just a really *big* step for me and I"m understandably nervous.  Especially since this is stepping out of the sidelines and into the line of fire so to speak.  Finding out how the other half lives in a way.  (Well not really since my husband is Chairforce...and he gets to stay in hotels when he goes off to deploy)nda 

Change only comes when the pain of remaining the same is more than the pain brought on by the change itself.  Bring it.  That's all I gotta say.


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2013)

_Sigh._


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Jan 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> I'm starting the process of joining the local Army Reserve as an RMS Clerk.



Might be time to gear-back on the 'drama talk'.  You're making FAR to big of a deal over a simple BMQ course. :2c:


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Jan 2013)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> _Sigh._



 :ditto:


----------



## Pandora114 (4 Jan 2013)

Understood..

Sorry bout that...

Thanks for the advice to those who gave it.  It really is appreciated.

Just pretty nervous about this whole thing is all...and when I'm nervous I overanalyze.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Jan 2013)

Remember an open mind is easily filled with doubt


----------



## SentryMAn (4 Jan 2013)

It's a reserve BMQ nothing to over-analyze.

do what you are told, do it well the first time and you'll have fun and get through it.


----------



## jeffb (4 Jan 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Remember an open mind is easily filled with doubt



And beware the forces of the Immaterium. Nice reference there Astartes!


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Jan 2013)

jeffb said:
			
		

> And beware the forces of the Immaterium. Nice reference there Astartes!



It's amazing where you can sneak it in  ;D


----------



## Pandora114 (5 Jan 2013)

mmm WH 40k..

Battletech family here. 







I'll only play mech warrior online if they bring in Urbie...I love that little mech.


----------



## Pandora114 (5 Jan 2013)

Another question:

My swimming ability is piss poor at best.  I think a granite boulder swims better than I do.  We don't have the cash for swimming lessons for me at the moment..how badly will this impact me in BMQ?  I did let my recruiter know that I never learned how to swim. 

Why I never learned how is not important.  The fact is, I don't know how to swim, and we don't have the finances to pay for lessons at my local PSP even at the discounted rate I get.


----------



## Scott (5 Jan 2013)

Search the forums.

Geeks attending BMQ, haircuts and lead rock like swimmers are our forte.


----------



## my72jeep (5 Jan 2013)

so tell me how does the form/member Iggi thingy work again? I can't belive Scott let this go this far.


----------



## Scott (5 Jan 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> so tell me how does the form/member Iggi thingy work again? I can't belive Scott let this go this far.



In English? 

No reports on this repetitive silliness and my hope is a lesson would be learned. Less and less convinced...but willing to allow it to go on until someone has enough.


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Jan 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> Why I never learned how is not important.



You wouldn't have brought it up if you didn't want to talk about it.  Tell us why you never learned how to swim.


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Jan 2013)

Why do I feel the next question will be about special diet, 

"I am a Vegan"
"I am Lactose intolerant"
"I am allergic to peanuts"


 :facepalm:


----------



## Pandora114 (5 Jan 2013)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> How do i feel the next question will be about special diet,
> 
> "I am a Vegan"
> "I am Lactose intolerant"
> ...



Heh.  I don't require a special diet, luckily, unlike my husband, who still managed to pass BMQ, 3 sets of 3's courses, 3 sets of 5's courses (Supply/AVS/AESOP)  and survived sailing, and questionable Flight Feedings with a seafood allergy.  Food is the least of my concern.

Honestly, I do plan on taking this seriously, contrary to the posts I have made.   I can't afford *not* to.  At least this thread pointed out to me what qualities I need to sit down and really think about and change before heading off to BMQ.


----------



## armyvern (5 Jan 2013)

Oh FFS.

Listen, there is not anything you have, may have, suffer from, possibly suffer from etc that someone prior to yourself has NOT already made it through BMQ with.

You really are _not_ that special.  You need to stop posting if you have a hope in hell of attempting to begin to "not draw attention to yourself" as you say; now would be a great time to start.


----------



## Sizzle709 (5 Jan 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> Another question:
> 
> My swimming ability is piss poor at best.  I think a granite boulder swims better than I do.  We don't have the cash for swimming lessons for me at the moment..how badly will this impact me in BMQ?  I did let my recruiter know that I never learned how to swim.
> 
> Why I never learned how is not important.  The fact is, I don't know how to swim, and we don't have the finances to pay for lessons at my local PSP even at the discounted rate I get.



You'll get a PO failure. You don't need to spend copious amounts of money for learning how to swim. $5 at most.

Go to your local YMCA/pool, go to shallow end and jump in. Try to keep your legs off the floor of the pool and maneuver your arms. Was 9 when my dad tossed me in the pool and said: "stay afloat."


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Jan 2013)

Enough,..........try some pillow talk with your husband. He's done it already.............


----------

